# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Juro pro compact LS

## JOUN

Καλημερα.
Εχω αυτο το συστημα σιδερωματος το οποιο εβγαζε νερα απο το κατω μερος.Το ανοιξα και παρουσιαζει την εικονα που βλεπετε.
Φανταζομαι κατι εχει κολλησει(θερμοστατης ισως; ) και βγαζει συνεχεια ατμο με αποτελεσμα να φευγει απο την κατω μερια του μποιλερ.
Ξερει καποιος τι ειναι  ποιο πιθανο να εχει προβλημα;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Φανταζομαι κατι εχει κολλησει(θερμοστατης ισως; )


Συνήθως έχουν λαμπάκι που δείχνει πότε είναι "έτοιμο" (δηλαδή ολοκλήρωσε το ζέσταμα του μπόιλερ κτλ) αν δεν έδειξε αυτήν την ένδειξη το λαμπάκι μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό.

Αλλά στο μπόιλερ έτσι όπως το βλέπω πρέπει να είναι ένα καπάκι με βίδες και ανάμεσα να έχει κάποια φλάντζα η οποία φθάρηκε και έχει διαρροή ... όμως το καπάκι διαλύθηκε από οξειδώσεις και πιθανόν να είναι τρύπιο . (για να το επιβεβαιώσεις μπορείς να κάνεις το πείραμα με σαπουνοδιάλυμμα στην περιοχή που είναι οξειδωμένη και να φυσήξεις με κάποιο κομπρεσέρ αέρα να δεις αν φουσκώνουν φυσαλίδες .. δηλ διαρροή ) οπότε αντικατάσταση το καπάκι και την φλάντζα

----------


## JOUN

Πετρο οπως βλεπω το καπακι ειναι σε χαλια κατασταση οποτε παει για αλλαγη οπως και να εχει.Αρα και η φλαντζα πακετο με αυτο.Ο θερμοστατης νομιζω ειναι σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση,οπτικα τουλαχιστον..
Αληθεια online που μπορω να τα βρω αυτα;
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

Τα παξιμαδια του καπακιου ξεβιδωνουν απο την μερια που βλεπουμε σωστα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...a8ipv53ia1obm7

(το 2ο κατά σειρά?) επιβεβαίωσε το εσύ (δεν το δείχνει και από την ανάποδη) ή πάρε τους τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσεις τα σχετικά... πάντως "τσούζει " η τιμή

καπάκι και θερμικό?
http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...T%20LS&mid=898

----------


## duvdev

Άμα σου βγάζει συνέχει ατμό από το σίδερο , έχει φρακάρει από τα άλατα η βαλβίδα ατμού.
Με ένα καθάρισμα θα σου δουλέψει κανονικά.

----------


## JOUN

Aφου το καπακι ειναι χωριστα,δεν υπαρχει λες σαν ανταλλακτικο;Εδω βλεπω την φλαντζα: http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...oducts_id=4877

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιώργο μεγάλο ρίσκο δεν νομίζεις? (αν τα βάλεις όλα κομπλέ μαζί και το μπόιλερ) 
75 το μποίλερ 
+ τα άλλα την 100 άρα δεν την γλυτώνεις
Εκτός και το παλέψεις μόνο με το καπάκι και φλάντζα και ίσως θερμοστάτη που από τα νερά να βράχηκε και είναι ελλατωματικό .

Οπότε με ρίσκο έχουμε
Μόνο καπάκι με την αντίσταση μαζί 
22 ευρώ
φλάντζα 3 ευρώ 
στην χειρότερη και ένα θερμικό? 
14 ευρώ

Σύνολο το 40 άρακι? .

----------


## JOUN

Ναι Πετρο δεν ειχα σκοπο να αλλαξω ολοκληρο το μποιλερ..Φαινεται μια χαρα.Μετρησα και την αντισταση με το μεγγωμετρο και ειναι για πεταμα..Πιστευεις οτι ειναι πιθανο να χαλασε και ο θερμοστατης απο το νερο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι Πετρο δεν ειχα σκοπο να αλλαξω ολοκληρο το μποιλερ..Φαινεται μια χαρα.Μετρησα και την αντισταση με το μεγγωμετρο και ειναι για πεταμα..Πιστευεις οτι ειναι πιθανο να χαλασε και ο θερμοστατης απο το νερο;


Προληπτικά το λέω για θερμοστάτη , γιατί εννοείται όπως δείχνουν τα άλατα στην φωτογραφία "μουσκεύονταν" για πολύ καιρό ο θερμοστάτης (αν θες δεν τον αλλάζεις προς το παρόν) και το αλλάζεις αργότερα μετά την επισκευή και δοκιμή. 

Προτού να αλλαχτεί (το καπάκι και το αγοράσεις το ανταλλακτικό), θα πρέπει να κάνεις απόπειρα πρώτα να ανοίξεις το καπάκι μπας και σου την φέρει κάποια από τις βίδες και κάνει ζημιά στο μπόιλερ ) και αναλόγως αποφασίζεις

----------


## JOUN

Ετσι ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι Πετρο:Το μποιλερ τρυπησε στο κεντρο και τα αλατα που δημιουργηθηκαν με τον καιρο φρακαραν πολυ ασχημα το κεντρικο παξιμαδι.
Ξεβιδωσα ολα τα αλλα και αυτο αναγκαστηκα να το κοψω με dremel για να βγαλω την αντισταση.Μετα βεβαια ειδα την τρυπα στο κεντρο και καταλαβα πως γιναν ολα αυτα.Οποτε καταλαβαινεις το 70αρι για το μποιλερ μου ηρθε βαρυ..
Ευτυχως που εχω φιλο πολυ καλο στις κολλησεις παντος ειδους και υλικου και αν και ανοξειδωτο μου το κολλησε μια χαρα..
Τωρα εχω τον θερμοστατη μεσα σε ξυδι για να καθαρισει απο αλατα αλλα και ρινισματα γιατι ειχαν κολλησει και οι δικες του βιδες και βγηκαν και αυτες με το dremel.
Δες φωτο με το μποιλερ κολλημενο.

----------


## JOUN

Παραγγειλα αντισταση και φλαντζα θα δουμε πως θα παει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

:Dancing: 
Αααα έτσι είναι? (επειδή δεν έχω ανοίξει ποτέ τέτοιο μοντέλο) ... νόμιζα ότι βγάζοντας το καπάκι της αντίστασης , θα έβλεπες προς το μπόιλερ μια τεράστια τρύπα (από κατασκευααστικής σκοπιάς το λέω) ... και όπου το καπάκι με την αντίσταση μαζί με την φλάντζα θα συμπλήρωνε το κενό της τρύπας . 
Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά τρύπησε από κακής ποιότητας του πρεσαρίσματος της βίδας πάνω στο μπόιλερ? Μάλιστα!

----------


## JOUN

> Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά τρύπησε από κακής ποιότητας του πρεσαρίσματος της βίδας πάνω στο μπόιλερ?


Ετσι ακριβως.Οι Ιταλοι ειναι ικανοι να φτιαξουν παπαδες και απο μια βλακεια να τα καταστρεψουν ολα..

Παντως εγω εχω το πρωτο μοντελο  Juro Pro (αυτο που το μποιλερ ειναι ενσωματωμενο με την σιδερωστρα αν ξερεις )
Στο μοντελο αυτο το μποιλερ ειναι διαιρουμενο και η αντισταση ειναι εμβαπτιζομενη μεσα στο νερο.Ετσι ζεσταινει γρηγοροτερα(φανταζομαι) αλλα καθε φορα που τελειωνει το νερο και το ξαναγεμιζεις τρωει ασχημο θερμικο σοκ..Ισως σε νεωτερα μοντελα οπως αυτο που εδειξα να βαλαν την αντισταση εκτος του νερου γιαυτο τον λογο.

----------


## chrisoval300

ΞΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ± Ξ΅ΟΟ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΟΟΞ·ΞΌΞ± ΟΞΉΞ΄Ξ΅ΟΟΞΌΞ±ΟΞΏΟ JURO-PRO COMPACT LS ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ²Ξ³Ξ±ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞΌΞΏ ΟΞΏ Ξ»Ξ±ΞΌΟΞ±ΞΊΞΉ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞ½Ξ΅ΞΉ (Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ± ΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΞ½ΞΏ) ΞΏΟΞΉ Ξ΅ΞΉΞ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ΅ΟΞΏΞΉΞΌΞΏΟ ΞΏ Ξ±ΟΞΌΞΏΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±Ξ²Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΞΌΟΞΏΞΉΞ»Ξ΅Ο Ξ³Ξ΅Ξ½ΞΉΞΊΞ± Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΟΞΏ Ξ²Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΟ ΞΆΞ΅ΟΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ²Ξ³Ξ±ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞΌΞΏ .Ξ³Ξ½ΟΟΞΉΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞΏΞΉΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞΏΟ ΟΞ΅ΞΉ;ΞΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ Ξ΅ΞΊ ΟΟΞ½  ΟΟΞΏΟΞ΅ΟΟΞ½.

----------

